# Fire bo staff pics



## ginshun (Sep 27, 2005)

looked everywhere on the web, and the longest fire staff I could find was 5ft, so I had to resort to making my own.  It worked out better anyway, the chepest one I could find @ 5ft was $60.  This one is 6ft long and cost me under $20.  

 Fire! Fire!


----------

